# AWE Tuning Catback Exhaust System for 2.5 Rabbit



## bondrabbit (Apr 22, 2008)

I just received the AWE Tuning catback exhaust system for my 08 rabbit. I wanted to take a moment to thank Mike and John at AWE Tuning for all the tech support help and especially for the waterfest sale price of 599.00. The price was very competitive to the other companies that I was researching but, they had the best price! They even saved me a lot with the shipping cost!
Also I have heard excellent feedback from people that I know that have purchased exhaust systems from them. The awesome deep euro sound would grab them first and then the performance to follow. So I had a little bit of comfort knowing that from the start. 
I must say that the video clips that AWE Tuning had on their website helped greatly. Click on this link to view the videos
AWE Rabbit Exhaust Video Clip 
I have meet many people that have purchased exhaust systems in the past and had no idea what their car was going to sound like. Thanks to AWE people can see exactly what they can expect before their exhaust arrives. Thanks again guys!








I will be installing the system next week with a Carbonio intake. Here are pictures of all parts before the installation and pictures of my car with the stock intake and exhaust.








All parts to be installed on car


_Modified by bondrabbit at 7:12 PM 9-23-2009_


----------



## Cabrio60 (Oct 14, 2006)

With the AWE alone, the sound over 4,000 rpm is intoxicating and I'm sure with your Carbonio on there too, you'll have quite a mean sounding 5-cylinder hare.


----------



## hogdogz (May 23, 2006)

I just got the A.W.E. for my rabbit about 3 weeks ago and it, combined with the BSH intake sounds just ridiculous!


----------



## bondrabbit (Apr 22, 2008)

*Re: (hogdogz)*

Sweet! Thanks for the feedback about the post







I'm very excited about this installation. This is the first time having an exhaust system installed on an vw for me. My goal with the rabbit is to pretty much customize it to look and sound more European, like it should of right from the manufacture. 
I'm so looking forward to this after hearing your feedback, Thanks again
Bondrabbit


----------



## vw93to85 (May 10, 2007)

*Re: (bondrabbit)*

I have the same setup as you as of right now and your gonna love it. Right around 3500 it comes to life and sounds insane


----------



## spdfrek (Feb 28, 2002)

*Re: AWE Tuning Catback Exhaust System for 2.5 Rabbit (bondrabbit)*

did they change the resonator? I got mine a year ago and the resonator doesn't look like that.


----------



## bondrabbit (Apr 22, 2008)

*Re: AWE Tuning Catback Exhaust System for 2.5 Rabbit (spdfrek)*

I'm not sure, I never knew that AWE had a different resonator. 
Is the resonator that you have larger than the one I have? 
The only difference that I could see is maybe the sound of the exhaust would be different by having another type of resonator installed. Anyone know if that would change the overall sound?


----------



## bondrabbit (Apr 22, 2008)

*FV-QR*

*I will be selling this AWE exhaust system next week. I'm not selling the intake. Anyone interested in buying the AWE exhaust system for 550.00 shipped? Let me know *


----------



## bunnyhopin (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (bondrabbit)*

.... what happend? no likie


----------



## bondrabbit (Apr 22, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Thanks for the question, Yeah I loved the sound of the exhaust while it was on the car. It's very exotic sounding and even more so with the carbonio intake. 
Well, Before I purchased it I did my research and it was said to be a quiet exhaust. It is actually pretty quite but, not cruising in 6 gear on the highway. It's loud and couldn't throw it in 6th gear. I was riding in 5th gear at 3,000 or more rpm. Not good for the car to be doing that. 
Mostly all of my driving is on the highway. If a person doesn't drive much, drives a short distance, or doesn't have sensitive ears this exhaust would be perfectly fine for them. In my case I don't drive a short distance no matter where I go. 
Biggest reason for wanting to sell this exhaust is because I'm starting to get ringing in my ears. I just thought that this exhaust system would be much quieter than my previous one. I have told many people about the ringing in my ears and they think that I'm nuts for saying this, well I'm not if you have sensitive ears.
This exhaust was only on my 08 rabbit for not even a month. Who ever buys this exhaust will be very happy with it, pretty much a brand new exhaust. 
Please let me know if anyone is interested in purchasing this exhaust system from me. I'm asking $550.00 shipped. I purchased the exhaust system for 647.00 directly from AWE a month ago. 
Thanks


----------



## kungfoojesus (Jan 10, 2005)

Dang I want a 6 speed. Do I have a sixth gear that doesn't show on the stick? Sorry you didn't like the noise. The droning on highway is a bitch, agreed. I love hatchbacks but aftermarket exhausts drone so bad on the highway w/out that huge suitcase muffler.

The worst thing about droning is it is a vibration, low frequency noise. There is no way to stop/prevent it except to add so much weight to the panels of the car that you end up with a performance loss.

Stock exhaust on dailies ftw! With an air intake of any kind, even the stock one, the motor sounds plenty mean w/out them.


_Modified by kungfoojesus at 10:27 AM 9-24-2009_


----------



## bondrabbit (Apr 22, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Exhaust is sold.


----------



## bunnyhopin (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: (kungfoojesus)*

dual mufflers with properly sized piping doesn't drone at all


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 7, 2006)

question how do you have a 6 th gear ???


----------



## HIBB 304 (Nov 8, 2008)

*Re: (2LODubster)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2LODubster* »_question how do you have a 6 th gear ???

The auto trans has 6 gears.


----------



## bondrabbit (Apr 22, 2008)

*Re: (HIBB 304)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

